# One Inch Trestle build



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The only way I ever made a wood trestle is upside down on a bench and taken it out to install it. So here goes my first time for ride on trains.










Made a pattern based on nothing but guess work.










going to stain them later, the 1.5" X 1.5" ties are 24" long so you can put your feet down incase of derailment. Bents are 16" across top. And why are they called "bents"?
Max always wants in the photo.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Keep us posted with pics.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice work Marty should hold Stan and JJ..


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

And why are they called "bents"?Not sure where the word derived from, but the definition is: "a transverse framework (as in a bridge) to carry lateral as well as vertical loads."


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

And why are they called "bents"? 

Maybe because they would BEND if Stan and JJ were both on at the same time?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 25 Nov 2013 01:21 PM 
{snip...}[/i] And why are they called "bents"? {snip...}[/i]
Probably originated way back in the history of structure building and evolved from there. When the then current technology provided nothing more than very basic hand tools to work the wood. And it was common practice to make use of the natural formed curves found in the raw material, for its increased strength from the fibers flowing along the curves. For example in the Cruck Frame construction method.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's a couple more defs:

*bent definition*
mod. 
alcohol or drug intoxicated. : I've never seen two guys so bent.
mod. 
dishonest; crooked. : I'm afraid that Paul is a little bent. He cheats on his math.

I'm sure there's a railroad connection in there somewhere...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Since when do you need a test Marty?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

No test, Marty asked a question and people responded with their respective answers.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Marty 

Thanks for sharing your One Inch railway adventure, really enjoying reading about your progress 

Alan


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

A bent in American English is a framework composed of several structural members that defines the cross-section of a timber frame building or supports a trestle. In British English this assembly is called a "cross frame". The term bent is probably an archaic past tense of the verb to bind, referring to the way the timbers of a bent are joined together. Similar word in Dutch is bint (gebint),[1] in Frysian is bynt and in German is bind. Compare this with the term bend for a class of knots. 

Bents are the building blocks which define the overall shape and character of a structure. They do not have any sort of pre-defined configuration in the way that a Pratt truss does. Rather, bents are simply cross-sectional templates of structural members (i.e. rafters, joists, posts, pilings, etc.) which repeat on parallel planes along the length of the structure. The term bent is not restricted to any particular material. Bents may be formed of wooden piles, timber framing,[2] steel framing, or even concrete.[3]


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I ain't broke, just badly bent.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
Having trouble posting?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

When I use the add reply it is very slow or doesn't work. Quick reply is better but still slow. You aren't the only one having trouble. Something is wrong.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, can you delete those odd post. Dwight was so kind to walk me through and show me why my computer needed changed to adapt to the newer stuff Shad used on this site.
So I take back all those bad things I thought and felt about Shad. He's an all right dude.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Max - "The Inspector" - is on the job.. he deserves a treat!! 

Great .ya got a pic to go thru... 
Looks like a roller coaster... how bout a trestle... 

It is hard enough trying to sign in... 
Watch the blue task bar... not moving....than gets lost and lands on a critical error lilly pad....geeeeeeeez. enough allready... 
Anybody know how to fix it..or not! This is an 11 month old irritation folks.... 

Happy Thanks Giving also everyone!!!!!!!! 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

All y'all might need seat belts flyin' that high! 

Looks great. 

John


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks good marty! how is the dirt compacting?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Robby, Kevin (dozer guy) said it should be fine by spring since he ran over it so much as he built it up. Turkey day I hope to pour 3 more footings and I built a jig to make sure they are in the right place for the bridge. This weekend should be in the high 30's so I hope to get a lot done. 








Had about 2 hours today in 32 degrees where I could stand working w/o gloves. Max always has to walk up and get in the photo.???


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

OK Marty. I did as you asked and deleted posts. I hope they were the right ones......Need any more ? 

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That looks so fun... Wonderful work, Marty! 
Cliff


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

That trestle is looking REAL good Marty!! For authenticity (and perhaps structurally as well), recommend you put additional diagonal braces on the other side of the bents so they form a cross of sorts. As I've said many times, I sure envy your available space.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

Looking good! You been a busy guy. 
You going to stain the bents after you get them in? 

Don


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Don,
Dwight that comes from my HO scale around the wall days when I only finished the parts you see.

its still cold and the wind is coming right through the canyon.



















to cold to pour concrete today.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Going to be in the 40's this week, good working weather.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight that comes from my HO scale around the wall days when I only finished the parts you see.But now you're working with real-world loads and structural integrity becomes an issue.









The trestle is looking terrific!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think that if Max was not in the picture we would not know it was you. 


JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, the trestle looks fabulous Marty.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I am hoping the green wood does not twist too bad. I usually laminate cedar strips to create the curve and keep everything centered. 
This is harder than it looks. 
I have to go by sight a lot because I can't run a string line or a center point for a curved radius string. Even if the other north end had a track there , it would be easier.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 28 Nov 2013 01:51 PM 
I am hoping the green wood does not twist too bad. I usually laminate cedar strips to create the curve and keep everything centered. 
This is harder than it looks. 
I have to go by sight a lot because I can't run a string line or a center point for a curved radius string. Even if the other north end had a track there , it would be easier. 
Marty,

Don't you have access to a laser level?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm old school. Just like me trying to use PAINT program on the computer. but you get the general idea. This is how I envision it. Enough room for a mower to go under also.










I don't want the sides to be too high. It will be steel.


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Marty,

Your post is perfect timing...I'm just finishing up some bents for a trestle (much smaller than yours) and have gleaned some great ideas on how to do it from your photos. I'm using a ladder system with vinyl strips for track support and was planning to remove it. But looking at the support on top of your bents and under the ties...it looks exactly like what I already have. Perhaps I can attach some thing wood strips to hide the "plastic" look.

Your trestle is certainly coming along nicely!

Richard


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm tired. pour 3 footings installed 3 bents, built 3 more and installed decking ties and cross braces. 48 degrees, YEA! 
Have to cover the 3 footings so they won't freeze tonight. 









Now I can get some good sun-set photos.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

The project is looking great, Marty....... The trestle work is very, very well done.....

Wouldn't that a great place for a 1 inch scale MLS bridge?????????????


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Marty! You have any track laid on the trestle yet? 

Don


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

almost Don, 
Stan I thought about it but that type would not clear the track. Plus I want railings on the sides of the bridge. 6ft drop.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Better install guard rails, just in case. A derailment could get serious up there. 
Very impressive work! One of these days, I'd like to see this in person.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Amber, 

Stop by in September for the big get together. Whole lot of fun, plus you never know who you meet there. 
I made everyone but one, laid up in the hospital. 

Don


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01 Dec 2013 08:39 AM 
almost Don, 
Stan I thought about it but that type would not clear the track. Plus I want railings on the sides of the bridge. 6ft drop. 
Hey Marty,

A six foot drop, heh...................check the drop on these trestles in the So Cal desert. AND NO railings!









I can't post these pictures (Copyrighted), but hopefully the link will get you there. Pretty spectacular. 9 inch gauge, 3 foot NG.....1/4 scale stuff!

http://www.mikemassee.com/gallery/v...7.jpg.html

http://www.mikemassee.com/gallery/v...7.jpg.html

http://www.mikemassee.com/gallery/v...2.jpg.html

http://www.mikemassee.com/gallery/v...5.jpg.html

http://www.mikemassee.com/gallery/v...0.jpg.html

How scary is THIS.....night shot.

http://www.mikemassee.com/gallery/v...3.jpg.html


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary
One step at a time.
Been a good weekend building. but I'm tired. Running out of straight CCA scraps. Making due with what I have to save money. Ground is too hard to dig out north abutment . So time to rest up for ....WORK...... suppose to rain or snow next Tuesday. 









Max drives me NUTS some times.....









IF he starts chewing on the bridge, then he's OUT..


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Starting to look like a very stout trestle, Marty. I don't know where you find the time OR the energy for these projects.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Feed poor Rex. He's hungry


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought Max was afront end loader moving some smal logs. Caterpiller came up with their new four legged model, K-966 Max. 

Fil


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Gary, That looks like the RR over by Palm Desert / Indio CA. I think that is where it is at 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Today it did come to me that I can have a reverse loop to turn trains around. No place for a wye. I almost gave up on the idea.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 01 Dec 2013 05:37 PM 
Hey Gary, That looks like the RR over by Palm Desert / Indio CA. I think that is where it is at 

JJ 
JJ,

THIS railroad is located near Pearblossom, CA. High desert near Wrightwood.



















You can see the ROW path easily.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Gary 


That is the one I was thinking of just had the wrong area .

Two friends of mine were out flying and saw the RR from the air.

One went and found the place and actually got to ride on it 

JJ


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great trestle work Marty! Sometimes when building models I wonder what it would be like to build the full scale size. You are getting close


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jim
The cost facer really isn't as bad . Its very close to G gauge.

I got home and used every air hose I have and just made it to the bridge. 75% linseed oil to 25% dark walnut stain. took about an hour to spray.









I photo shopped the color so you can see it better.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Awesome work, Marty! 


Just curious, but I thought that the bents were generally doubled or tripled (or more) at the span-supporting ends, to account for the greater loads involved. I'm sure you're taking it all under consideration, just wondering though.


I'm really looking forward to your main span building. Through-truss, right?

Looks so fine, especially now that it's stained. 


Cliff


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff 
Good point. The bent holding the bridge will be 2 X 2 steel tubes. As a builder we go ,concrete, steel ,wood. I personally don't like concrete, wood steel.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty 
I realy like your work but when you said % of oil the first thing that came to mind was a civil war reenactment burning the bridges. 
Dick


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

Looking better and better all the time, can't wait to see it done. 

Don


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By NTCGRR on 02 Dec 2013 05:38 PM 
Cliff 
Good point. The bent holding the bridge will be 2 X 2 steel tubes. As a builder we go ,concrete, steel ,wood. I personally don't like concrete, wood steel. 
Cool Marty, thanks for explaining. So you'll actually make steel bents, very clever!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Last warm day before the cold front hit.
this is what I have for my wall paper.
Dreaming again!









It will be awhile now.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
I really enjoy watching your builds









How long does a Cold Front last?

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tommy 
I've gotten so used to recording the steps that I do it even if no body responds. I do it for the 1" club also. Just like showing folks how things can be done.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I enjoy watching you build the 1" railroad also.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

That's quite the woodsy setting your building thru Marty. Nice... 

Now ya need a Shay and log train to ride thru the woods!!! 

Ice age cometh.. below freezing here.... 

Looks like a week or longer.... 

I don't like cabin fever..... 

Dirk. - stuck watching train movies..


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk, I thought your lived in warm Az? 

Balmy 74 degrees here this morning. 

No snow or rain in forseable future.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy... It was 13 in Prescott when went out to get the paper at 5:30 this morning...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Randy, not sure many are being sparred this cold momment.. 

Tommy out on the coast may be ok...? 

was in mid 20's here... high pass does it!! long ways from JJ and Phoenix... 

white roofs now.. but we got sun light!!!!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I usually get frost on the wood, this morning there is frost on the rails, thick too. 
Like the occassional snow, it's all gone by noon. 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There was a Ice skin on the puddles this morning. But my pipes didn't freeze. I am getting ready to go out and work on the last switch to that approach to the car barn. I hope to move it in to place this afternoon 

JJ


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

It's real cold here for us in So Cal.
It's 9:30 am and about 52 degrees
It will Drop down to 42 tonight and rain tomorrow
I might have to start wearing big boy pants








Ya gotta remember, I consider anything under 72 F - COLD









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Good Afternoon Marty 

Question for you. Has Max walked across the trestle yet? 

Will you have those cattle guards at each end of the trestle?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Max seems to know his way around! 

Cattle guards... recall what a placibo is... something to fool our minds... 
That what cattle guards do for us... fool us... 
Ever see a cow leap over a cattle guard? 
From a standing start... 

They can do it..... 

Dog guards.. 
MAX looks pretty smart...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is another option that was shared on 1" scale ride on trains on facebook.
It is about 1/2 the cost and much easier to build.










It will be black with STC name on it and steel ribs.
what are your thoughts?


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking great, Marty. I must of Lost or not seeing somewhere on how the layout show over all. Got a diagram of the layout? Looks like it a good fun train run.. Keep posting guy...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Would look great Marty... 

Sheet sides w/bracing. Fairly straight forward to put together.... 
2 sides. And a bottom assembly to support track.. 

;-) 

Done yet??!! 

Stay warm indoors welding!! 

Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Good question Noel









wood trestle is lower left on drawing.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Working in side Marty....? 

D


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk 
Yes. snowing alittle today. 
Pat is building a custom bumper for his pickup and I am staining windows in the other side. So we can install them when there is a warmer day. 
Need to drill ties, but that's boring. 
When I get the welder all hooked up and running I will give you a call and shot you a photo of it.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So you got the new welder?? 

 You'll be using heavier material on your new bridge and steel bents. The MIG tho, should be well suited for your next project!! 

Ya keep me up to date. 

Now you need a plow too!! As well as Cliffy.... 

D


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

WHAT? Wildly expanded 1" RR and new windows in the house? We're not going to know the place come September.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

the windows are for a customer. beings the shop is warmed up. 
I also oil primed the 4 silos for the 1" grain elevator. 
I usually keep the shop in the 40's, but 70's now for staining and sealers to dry. working weekend. 
Dirk, I have to order my gas yet. The wire welder will do the bridge and bolt parts together as back up.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By NTCGRR on 08 Dec 2013 08:09 AM 
...Need to drill ties, but that's boring. 









I might have predicted the same, but that would be auguring...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I posted a few more photos on Facebook( under 1" scale ride on trains. )
One way to play "on" the railroad.









Gabby is making her way back up the hill for another run. Max is eating snow.

track is complete about half way on the south trestle. Bridge steel will be ordered tomorrow.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By CliffyJ on 08 Dec 2013 02:07 PM 
Posted By NTCGRR on 08 Dec 2013 08:09 AM 
...Need to drill ties, but that's boring. 









I might have predicted the same, but that would be auguring...




It's sad that you have to resort to this to get attention


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I thought it was "Max" that wanted attention...... 

Always in the scene..! Ha.. 

Drilling holes is just more progress.... 

Us' n builders are into progress... 

Go fer it Marty...drill away!!! 

Christmas is coming... 

D


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm kind of confused with the post above. But that's OK.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Marty, 
CliffyJ started it, I added and Dirked topped it off. 
You said all those holes would be boring (tired) not boring (drilling), Cliffy dragged it down from there and I, remembering 'Arizona Marmalade' took revenge and mentioned 'Attention Seeking', which opened the door for Max and then a re-direct back to your boring job at hand. See? 
Oh Kay! 
We return you to your amazing speed of construction. 

John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

When you said "Need to drill ties, but that's boring" you made a pretty funny pun... and I made a poor attempt at adding to it...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like I need not say a word here.. 
Clear as mud now. 

LOL 

Keep it up guys!!!!!!!!!! 

D 
....the plot thickens...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

It's gotta be a "desert" thing.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Man !!! that went right over my head. Usually RJ tells me when I miss spell. I even read this twice before I got it.

Thanks, getting old I guess.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Just to make sure the horse is really dead... 
Drilling = boring, boring = augering, and auguring = predicting. 

OK, I'll go back to my corner...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Is it my turn yet?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Enough of the PUNTIFICATING!!! 

IMHO, Like jokes, if you have to explain them... the pun is no fun.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Gary....CliffY doesn't live in the desert..not yet!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Your trestle is looking awesome Marty!


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

lookin' good!!!!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

SEAN IS ALIVE !!!!!! that's great to see you on here again.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, yes, yes......... It looks like he is quite alive and well....... At least that's what I would conclude because he has returned and made a post or 2..... 

Hi Sean... Glad to see you back....







Still have a train or 2?????????


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

You have to remember he's still a newly wed!

Tommy,

When it get down to 40's in Omaha people still ware short and sandals.

Don


----------

